# How long do poodles live and feel lively for ?



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

hello :act-up:
my husband and I are thinking of getting another poodle as pebbles has come on leaps and bounds with his socialisation and we now meet up regularly with a lady who has 4 poodles ..... pebbles has made such good friends with them as soon as they spot each other they all run to each other making excited little noises ..... we are thinking of adopting a poodle and we have seen several sweeties ranging from 2 up to 11 years old ..... so we were wondering how long they typically do live ???


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Asa general rule small dogs live longer than big dogs - I've known toys that are barely slowing down at 12, while a standard would probably be getting rather elderly at that age!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a 75% toy poodle, we had to put her down last August, and she didn't slow down until the last weekend of her life...she developed a ruptured disk in her upper shoulders.... she was 15 1/2.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My toy poodle Toby was also 15 and half and his kidneys started to fail. Up to the age of about 14 though he was in perfect health and never seemed to slow down even when he got ill! I'm sure Pebbles would love a companion,think it's a great idea,my standard and mini are totally IN LOVE!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Our first poodle a mini started to go a bit doolaly at 13 and was pts at 16(CCD and Arthritis). Our oldest standard is now ten and is just starting to get a bit slower. 
Generally it seems to be the small but not too small dogs that live the longest I think the average is 12-14 for a standard 13-16 for a mini and 14-18 for a toy.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

My first toy poodle lived until the age of 16......she was very healthy until about the last month of her life and went peaceful in her sleep when it was her time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends upon the dog - I have two, 6 months apart, ages 11 and 12, and the 12 year old is like taking care of a nursing home patient, and you could not tell the 11 year old from a puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bluerose (May 23, 2016)

*I've had 2 other poodles*

Our beloved Standard was 15 and our toy was 16 when they passed over that Rainbow Bridge. The toy was active till the middle of the 14th yr. She was a little firecracker. Biscuit, the Standard was about 11 when we got Mable the toy poo. He was such a good daddy. They loved each other so much. When he had trouble with the stairs she would lead hm down and when someone was at the door she would give a little bark in his ear so he could do his thing. When he didn't come home from the vet with us she was distraught for weeks. She would just lie in the middle of my bed, hardly ate or played. Their relationship was beautiful to watch.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

My poodles are just six years old, but no signs of slowing down yet! Well, besides the hyper annoying activity of puppies


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My childhood mini poodle lived until 21, she slowed way down around 16 years but was generally healthy until the end.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh it makes me sad to see what I wrote on this thread a few years ago ?
Tangee left us at 13 years, 3 1/2 months. But Teaka turned 14 last month and is still going strong. And now she has two year old Timi to play with...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My toys many of them lived to be 15 to 19.5 and the 19.5 slowed down at about 18 but was healthy except for sight and hearing. My other dog looked after her bring her in from outside, waking her up to eat. My 11 year old plays more than my 2.6 and 5 year old, she will play with toys by her self, the others want human interactions to play


----------



## Bluerose (May 23, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> My childhood mini poodle lived until 21, she slowed way down around 16 years but was generally healthy until the end.



That is amazing. 21yrs wow


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My parents got her when I was a baby and she lived until after I was married and had a child


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

fjm said:


> Asa general rule small dogs live longer than big dogs - I've known toys that are barely slowing down at 12, while a standard would probably be getting rather elderly at that age!


I agree with you fjm. Some of my toys didn't show signs of aging until they were around 12, maybe 13. Trixie was 15 when she passed, and I remember her being pretty active up until she was 15. Skipper was 16 when he passed, and the same was for him. My others were 11 or 12 when they started slowing down. I think a lot of it depends on how active they were in their younger years, and if nothing unusual has happened with them over the years.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My family's Standard is 13 years old, and if not for his hip dysplasia, it would be hard to tell him apart from a dog half his age.

My first foster poodle was a 9 year old toy poodle, and no one believed she was 9 years old, they would always say "You mean 9 months, right?"

My last standard poodle foster girl was 7 years old, and had a very rough previous life, and still people thought she was a puppy when they saw her zooming around. 

I would say toys and minis are generally longer lived, 15-16 year olds are pretty common place.

For standards, I would say 11-13 years seems typical, but I have heard of more than a few reaching 15+ years too.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Romeo is turning 12 on July 15th. He is a large standard, 77lbs as he got older. He still fat he's his ballot at Fort Funston, though not as much. He is also a little slower to get up. But other than that he is still very playful.


----------

